# Cute habits ??



## MrsHaas (Aug 27, 2014)

Does anyone have a T with any particularly adorable habits? Please post pictures!

Here's my five year old MM Rosie (kinda old I know) who always eats on his tippy toes!


----------



## cold blood (Aug 27, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Does anyone have a T with any particularly adorable habits? Please post pictures!
> 
> Here's my five year old MM Rosie (kinda old I know) who always eats on his tippy toes!
> 
> ...


That's how t's eat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## XBabysinX (Aug 27, 2014)

cold blood said:


> That's how t's eat.


None of mine raise up quite that much. It is pretty adorable. 

My b. Smithi stretch often in the weirdest way that I find pretty cute. I would only be able to really show it in video though and he's in premolt so he hasn't been doing it much lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gpappy31 (Aug 27, 2014)

cold blood said:


> That's how t's eat.


haha love it


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 27, 2014)

Well not all my Ts eat like that, just him... Lol

---------- Post added 08-27-2014 at 08:46 PM ----------




XBabysinX said:


> None of mine raise up quite that much. It is pretty adorable.
> 
> My b. Smithi stretch often in the weirdest way that I find pretty cute. I would only be able to really show it in video though and he's in premolt so he hasn't been doing it much lately.


I think it's pretty cute too- I'd love to see ur b smithi contortionist


----------



## tweakz (Aug 27, 2014)

I have an A. versi sling that just waits for a dead roach on the tongs then waits for me to literally put it on it's fangs and sets it's front legs on the tongs as gently as possible. It's like feeding a baby.


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 27, 2014)

tweakz said:


> I have an A. versi sling that just waits for a dead roach on the tongs then waits for me to literally put it on it's fangs and sets it's front legs on the tongs as gently as possible. It's like feeding a baby.


Me too! My avic avic "hand feeds" too! It's adorable lol


----------



## gobey (Aug 28, 2014)

My smaller L.P. would always run into her half log when I opened up for maintenance. Then about a minute into whatever I was doing she'd poke just her little front end of her carapace and first two legs out and check out what I was doing. It was unnerving at first but cuter after I realized she was just curious into what I was up to....

Later she built a wall between that hide and myself with a window for her to see me but I can't see her.... I believe she's in pre molt.


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 28, 2014)

gobey said:


> My smaller L.P. would always run into her half log when I opened up for maintenance. Then about a minute into whatever I was doing she'd poke just her little front end of her carapace and first two legs out and check out what I was doing. It was unnerving at first but cuter after I realized she was just curious into what I was up to....
> 
> Later she built a wall between that hide and myself with a window for her to see me but I can't see her.... I believe she's in pre molt.


That's so endearing - a window!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a penultimate male aphono that gives me threat poses and spreads his chelicerae (probably because he's in premolt, before this he was less defensive, but just skittish), but he never does anything hahaha.

 then when I close the enclosure, he goes back to normal instantly lol


----------



## Oumriel (Aug 28, 2014)

One of my Lps has taken to carrying around a Dr pepper bottle cap that was her water dish. I gave her another cap for water which she uses for pooing. The other night she was sitting at the entrance of her burrow with the cap in front of her. I decided to fill it with water to see what she would do.  She got up and drank from it, then a little while later she had dumped it out and had taken it back in her burrow. She has a plastic cap for a wubby. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 28, 2014)

our G. rosea sling pounces dirt clods in her enclosure. I use potting soil and as it's dried it's made little small dirt clods which she stalks and pounces on. LOL


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't have any pictures of it, but with my first T, a rosie named Itsy, if I put my hand in her enclosure and rub my thumb & forefinger together, she senses the vibrations and will come over, and, depending on her mood, will : a) just rest her front legs on my hand, or 2) give it a good slap, if she's grumpy.


----------



## MatthewM1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Throughout 2nd+3rd instar my C. fasciatum threat posed at every meal before pouncing on it


----------



## gobey (Aug 28, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> That's so endearing - a window!


Yeah I can sometimes see her little legs poking through resting, and I can check around back and I know she's facing the window always. But the way her enclosure is set up and where it's put in my room, she has complete privacy.

---------- Post added 08-28-2014 at 11:55 AM ----------




Oumriel said:


> One of my Lps has taken to carrying around a Dr pepper bottle cap that was her water dish. I gave her another cap for water which she uses for pooing. The other night she was sitting at the entrance of her burrow with the cap in front of her. I decided to fill it with water to see what she would do.  She got up and drank from it, then a little while later she had dumped it out and had taken it back in her burrow. She has a plastic cap for a wubby. Lol


Now THAT'S funny


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 28, 2014)

Oumriel said:


> One of my Lps has taken to carrying around a Dr pepper bottle cap that was her water dish. I gave her another cap for water which she uses for pooing. The other night she was sitting at the entrance of her burrow with the cap in front of her. I decided to fill it with water to see what she would do.  She got up and drank from it, then a little while later she had dumped it out and had taken it back in her burrow. She has a plastic cap for a wubby. Lol


You got her litter box trained! Lol

---------- Post added 08-28-2014 at 10:56 AM ----------




Ghost Dragon said:


> I don't have any pictures of it, but with my first T, a rosie named Itsy, if I put my hand in her enclosure and rub my thumb & forefinger together, she senses the vibrations and will come over, and, depending on her mood, will : a) just rest her front legs on my hand, or 2) give it a good slap, if she's grumpy.


She comes when she's called omfg cute

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scorpionchaos (Aug 28, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Me too! My avic avic "hand feeds" too! It's adorable lol


+3 on the Avic versi tong feed only lol

My E.murinus comes out of its hole abdomen first every time... And thinks its popcorn during feeding (pops in and out of its hole at least 5 times in about 3 seconds lol.

My squishy (B.vagans) does the celebration dance as well.

My LPs upon being disturbed (I mean like turning on the lights in the room, movement, there own shadows ect..) stick there carapaces in a hole and leave there abdomen sticking out because they think there ostriches.

My C.marshalli is probably my cutest because he is germiphobe! every time I see him he is cleaning himself His enclosure is completely white with web and if theres a piece of dirt on the web he removes it.

My A.versi prefers to eat outside of it enclosure and then run way with the food in his mouth. Once he held it side ways and was trying to make a run for it but the cricket was getting in the way of the first 3 legs because of how he was holding it so he bulldozed around the room lol it was like a wheel barrel with out the front wheel, I was dying


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone have any pix to go with their stories? These are great! Can you load videos here - lots of times he cute stuff is cutest in motion.

---------- Post added 08-28-2014 at 03:14 PM ----------

By "hand feed" I meant w tweezers lol


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 28, 2014)

*Just a greedy t*




My avic avic stuffing her face like a greedy lil thing! Two crickets and a small roach all at once and she's no bigger than my thumb when sitting comfortably (not spread out)...
She always bites off more than she can chew lol - I kno I kno "that's the way Ts eat" but I find this "hand feeding" w her so charming!  Plus in this pic she's happy dancing on the wall, excited to dine!


----------



## Enn49 (Aug 28, 2014)

One of my little LPs pulls the plant over the opening to its hide. No matter how often I move it away by next morning its back.



One of the few pics I have of it peeping out of the hide.


My other LP isn't so shy but scatters substrate everywhere.


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 28, 2014)

Another funny thing my old man Rosie does is "yawn" - he will sit on his butt, lift his head and open his mouth wide for a few seconds, fangs wide, then get up and start doing whatever it is that he is doing again.

Just to be clear I doubt it's a real yawn, but it sure looks like he sits down for a quick break and yawns before getting on with his activities.


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 29, 2014)

Really no one else has a story or pic?


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Aug 29, 2014)

My little pulchra sling runs 2-3 laps around the outer wall of his cup every time I open it. It's pretty silly.


----------



## gobey (Aug 29, 2014)

My B. Albopilosum Slings run like crazy the minute you touch their deli cups. They're my most active Ts essentially.


----------



## flex (Aug 30, 2014)

My b.vagans comes when called
https://m.facebook.com/groups/67370...id=10154513321250635&ref=m_notif&notif_t=like

Couldn't upload video so I posted the link to my post on Facebook arachnoboards hopefully it comes out.


----------



## shawno821 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a 3/4" Sulawesi black that will throw up a threat pose rather than run.I've heard they'll do it at second instar,but mine was bigger than that when I got it,can't say for sure,but it's cute.


----------



## XBabysinX (Aug 30, 2014)

I am seriously cracking up at everyone`s hilarious T`s. Gah it makes me want my camera back oh so bad so I can record some of the weird stuff mine do too (family is using it =()


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a b smithi who loooooves a good sprinkler of waster everyday and "showers" in it, rubbing his feet together as the water mists him


----------



## dredrickt (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a 1.5" P. Nigricolor sling that will chase down prey rather than wait and ambush.  Current cricket record is 2 laps around the cup before the T proved to be faster, LOL.


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 31, 2014)

dredrickt said:


> I have a 1.5" P. Nigricolor sling that will chase down prey rather than wait and ambush.  Current cricket record is 2 laps around the cup before the T proved to be faster, LOL.


Weeee! That's so funny


----------



## gobey (Aug 31, 2014)

This right here is how I know my G. rosea is happy.

Chilling halfway on the side of the enclosure is her favorite thing other than eating.


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 31, 2014)

gobey said:


> This right here is how I know my G. rosea is happy.
> 
> Chilling halfway on the side of the enclosure is her favorite thing other than eating.


My Carlsbad green loves to squish herself face first into the corners of her cage... Dunno y but it's def her fav thing other than eating too lol

Man these cute habits keep getting better and better
It's good to kno ppl notice their Ts specific nuances like I do - anD find them so charming as I do


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 31, 2014)

I noticed a habit my MM G. rosea has, he will sit next to his water dish and rests the feet of his number one and two legs on the edge of the dishy sometimes dipping one foot in the water. lol


----------



## hairyspideyfan (Aug 31, 2014)

My Rosie has found a contour in a piece of cork bark that she loves to rest her body in. She sits in it like a pokie with her front four legs and  pedipalps straight in front and her remaining legs strung out behind her! Loves it so much that crickets can walk over her and she won't move. She has periods of doing this for several days at a time.


----------



## iemmaamme (Aug 31, 2014)

ratluvr76 said:


> I noticed a habit my MM G. rosea has, he will sit next to his water dish and rests the feet of his number one and two legs on the edge of the dishy sometimes dipping one foot in the water. lol


My smithi does this too, he surprisingly loves his foot soaks. But attacks the water when I fill the dish, even if he's on the other side of his enclosure  He also often "stretches" in a way that looks to me like a pout, sort of like a grouchy old man going "humph"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Aug 31, 2014)

My Arizona blondes name is ShyFloyd because if you touch his front legs he gets bashful and covers his eyes and turns away... You can also scratch his tummy during a pinch grab and he'll stretch his little legs out as far as he can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 1, 2014)

iemmaamme said:


> My smithi does this too, he surprisingly loves his foot soaks. But attacks the water when I fill the dish, even if he's on the other side of his enclosure  He also often "stretches" in a way that looks to me like a pout, sort of like a grouchy old man going "humph"


That's how my Rosie does it! A total "humph"


----------



## BeardedSpiderMan98 (Sep 1, 2014)

My G. rosea will sit in my lap and cuddle into my jeans and literally let me rub her abdomin. She loves her papa!!


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 2, 2014)

*Carlsbad green cutie*

Here's a pic of my Carlsbad green playing on her structures - lol Whfn she's not smashed Dave first into a corner of her tank, she loves to sit half on two diff pieces like so:


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 2, 2014)

Also, whenever my b smithi climbs his tank and is partially upside down on his wire cage top, if I blow soooooooo lightly on his tummy, he will open his fangs and gently touch the screen with them as if to say "I love this breeze!"


----------



## vespers (Sep 3, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Also, whenever my b smithi climbs his tank and is partially upside down on his wire cage top, if I blow soooooooo lightly on his tummy, he will open his fangs and gently touch the screen with them as if to say "I love this breeze!"


Do not blow on tarantulas, no matter how "lightly". Their sense of touch is much more sensitive than ours. They do not like it, and you're misinterpreting your spider's reaction to doing so.



BeardedTMan said:


> My G. rosea will sit in my lap and cuddle into my jeans and literally let me rub her abdomin. She loves her papa!!


Please tell me this post is in jest... :sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Sep 3, 2014)

vespers said:


> Do not blow on tarantulas, no matter how "lightly". Their sense of touch is much more sensitive than ours. They do not like it, and you're misinterpreting your spider's reaction to doing so.
> 
> 
> Please tell me this post is in jest... :sarcasm:


/\

Both of these


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 3, 2014)

vespers said:


> Do not blow on tarantulas, no matter how "lightly". Their sense of touch is much more sensitive than ours. They do not like it, and you're misinterpreting your spider's reaction to doing so.
> 
> 
> Please tell me this post is in jest... :sarcasm:


Will not do that again!


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 3, 2014)

Here's my baby gbb drinking water from the holes in the top of his container - xo very cute
	

		
			
		

		
	







--J.Haas


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 10, 2014)

No one else? Comon!



--J.Haas


----------



## Smokehound714 (Sep 10, 2014)

Well, mine are pretty boring, lol.

I do have a few surprisingly strong juvie aphonos that keep trying to open their sterilite tubs.


----------



## Dizzle (Sep 10, 2014)

The burrow my Chilean rose sling has constructed is pretty neat. And it certainly was 'cute' watching it dig and dig like a champ  she seriously would nonstop carry dirt back and forth from under her bark, back up the hill she made and deposit it across her enclosure. And then repeat, repeat, repeat. It was impressive even to a keeper of emperor scorpions like myself. 

Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Sep 10, 2014)

My G. porteri randomly did this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 10, 2014)

*Climb climb climb!*

Sometime I like to make Lego obstacle courses for my Carlsbad green!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 11, 2014)

Tonight I watched my Hapolopus "Pumpkin Patch" do a "hand-stand" so it could anchor silk onto the enclosure lid. That was kind of fun to watch with its butt stuck way up in the air.


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 11, 2014)

My Ts do this really endearing thing where they don't bite me.

Just kidding. I don't think any of mine have habits, but I've seen them doing normal tarantula stuff that I interpreted as cute.

The way my 1.5" G. iheringi walks with prey is adorable, simply because it's all legs.

[video=youtube;vDVWWGjzavo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDVWWGjzavo[/video]

And last night, my G. porteri was drinking from her dish and I found the way she was positioned 'cute'.







Don't forget spider yoga, or spider stretches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 11, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Sometime I like to make Lego obstacle courses for my Carlsbad green!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I come back to this picture every time I come to this thread lol. I think I'm going to save your jungle gym tarantula pic and use it as my computer desktop background for a while.. LOL


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 11, 2014)

By all means if be honoredif u used my pic and shared it w the world... the pics there for everyone!  she's a total cuyie, her name is whiteface -it's obvious y-lol stupid name I kno! This pic hilarious'



--J.Haas


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 11, 2014)

My babies love to pose

	
	
		
		
	


	







--J.Haas


----------



## fomor (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't know if it's a 'habit' or normal behaviour but my Avic avic (Eugene) will clean its feet four at a time while holding itself up with the others. When I first saw this I thought she'd lost all her left legs! Just dangling there holding on with the right four, the left side curled right up to her mouth.

Lid, my G. pulchripes sits at the edge of her burrow every night looking pretty and waiting for food even though she KNOWS she's on a diet... 
I know that's standard behaviour but I find it endearing. Chubby Chaco:giggle:


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 11, 2014)

I think it's normal - but adorable!! Yes I love watching them "brush their teeth" like that - I see my rose hairs and b smithi do it a lot! 



--J.Haas


----------



## awiec (Sep 11, 2014)

Only odd thing I can think of what my P. sp Platyomma used to do with the water cap. It would drag it into the burrow and then put it back out when it was empty, once I refilled it, it would drag it back into the burrow again and repeat for about 2 months.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 12, 2014)

My OBT let's me walk it on a leash every morning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gobey (Sep 12, 2014)

Peeking out to say hello! This is about as far as she comes out of her house. Even though she just grew like a half inch or more from this picture.

She's a total wuss.


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 12, 2014)

What's ur secret bobgrill?? Lol. 



--J.Haas


----------



## gobey (Sep 12, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> My OBT let's me walk it on a leash every morning.


Mine just follow me


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 13, 2014)

Loooooool



--J.Haas


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 14, 2014)

Well that just tops if all... U his manager?



--J.Haas


----------



## Mindibun (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh my goodness, all of you need to share this stuff with the world - THIS is what humans need to be able to accept spiders !! -lol- I have several to add myself:

1. Amblypigi- anything in this family will act the same and that's why they're my favorites. They use their antennaeform front legs like a blind man's cane to explore and feel around. If I do any cage maintenance, they're right there, trying to figure out what I'm doing. Here's a photo of one giving me a "high five" through his air holes while I worked nearby:







2. Any time an invert does those weird stretches after a molt:

A versicolor:






GBB in downward dog:






3. When you go into a T's enclosure and try to move them, but they don't run away or really do anything other than feel around on the object you're using to try to move them. I have a male chaco that will feel around on the brush I use to move them and will get on my hand, do whatever I ask of him - but only up to a point. When he's had enough, he'll slap the ground with his front legs to let me know and I'll back off. I think it's great that he can communicate with me this way. (Don't have a picture of it though, sorry).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 16, 2014)

My lazy girl angry, sitting around on her butt
	

		
			
		

		
	






--J.Haas


----------



## purevl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have an A. purpurea sling that doesn't seem to know it's arboreal.  I got the little thing back in July & gave it a nice home...height to climb in, cork bark to chill on, lots of leaves to anchor webbing to...but it hasn't done any webbing & spends a lot of its time on the ground.  He hunts no problems & goes exploring the top of his enclosure sometimes but 9 times out of 10 when I check on my spiders, he's chilling on the floor.


----------



## Julia (Sep 29, 2014)

Let's see...  (A few of these of these have already been said here.)

1.  A versi who only eats if I tong feed her.
2.  The terrestrials standing on their toes to eat. We call it a tabletopped spider. As in, "Miss Lydia is tabletopped!"
3.  The famous happy-dance before becoming tabletopped.
4.  T. ockerti performing a trapeze artist routine on the tank decorations in order to catch her crickets.
5.  B. smithi juvie doing football tackles to catch her crickets.  She can't seem to do it in any other way.  Always a running tackle.
6.  OBT popping up out of the web and disappearing like a creature from Tremors to catch food.
7.  All of them doing the butt-scratch while cleaning.

And that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## LythSalicaria (Sep 29, 2014)

gobey said:


> My smaller L.P. would always run into her half log when I opened up for maintenance. Then about a minute into whatever I was doing she'd poke just her little front end of her carapace and first two legs out and check out what I was doing. It was unnerving at first but cuter after I realized she was just curious into what I was up to....
> 
> Later she built a wall between that hide and myself with a window for her to see me but I can't see her.... I believe she's in pre molt.


LMAO my 1" LD sling Hellebore did this when it was smaller. Since its last molt it's gotten a lot faster, bolder and meaner though.  It's new favorite thing is attacking the water-dropper I use to refill its water dish. 

And this other one isn't so much a habit as a trait that I find adorable...the big foot pads on arboreals, particularly the asian species. They look like they're wearing tap shoes. :love:


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 3, 2014)

LythSalicaria said:


> LMAO my 1" LD sling Hellebore did this when it was smaller. Since its last molt it's gotten a lot faster, bolder and meaner though.  It's new favorite thing is attacking the water-dropper I use to refill its water dish.
> 
> And this other one isn't so much a habit as a trait that I find adorable...the big foot pads on arboreals, particularly the asian species. They look like they're wearing tap shoes. :love:


I like to say that my aboreals look like they are sporting uggs lol


----------



## Driller64 (Oct 6, 2014)

My A. chalcodes likes to climb its cage and rip at the screen lid with its fangs. It's most likely wild caught so it may be trying to return home, which makes this habit slightly sad


----------



## elliotulysses (Oct 6, 2014)

It's enough to see mine grooming.  BUT I did give my first roses a horse figurine and she will occasionally "ride" it

---------- Post added 10-06-2014 at 09:47 AM ----------




gobey said:


> Mine just follow me


Do yours give you big happy kisses too?


----------



## Saark (Oct 6, 2014)

I have a B. smithi with a couple little plastic plants in her tank and no matter where I put them, she carries them to her water dish and puts them in it. It's quite cute


----------



## gobey (Oct 11, 2014)

Brother and sister L.p.s both chilling in the same spot, doing the same thing. Legs up on the wall like a boss.


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 13, 2014)

*Water dish trapdoor*

My emerald skeleton using his water dish as a trapdoor... No matter where I out it, it always ends up back here lol

Crap pic tho


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 13, 2014)

And it's upside down, what a mess!


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 17, 2014)

my MM G. porteri has been a busy little tarantula over the past couple of days. First he dug a deep hole against the front of his tank, the hole looks like a pit really, it's about 2 or three inches deep at it's deepest point. He carefully carried any dirt clumps out of the hole and got it all scooped out and then gathered up all of the web he had down on the bottom of his tank. His doormat and some of the web I had put in there of my MF's cage and he kind of gathered it all up and put it in the hole. Then he busied himself digging a crater about 2 times the size of the one against the front of the tank and has been building what can only be described as bunker walls almost all the way around it in the center of his hide. His hide is a half log from the reptile section of the LPS.. I'd like to know what it is he is doing, I hope he keeps up his engineering efforts, it's very entertaining. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

